# What should I major in?



## Sully (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm looking at going to school through an online college, and I need some help selecting a major. We've got some smart people here with very diverse backgrounds and skills, and I'm interested in any and all input that anyone might have, good or bad. Let me give you a quick rundown on me, and then I'll list the available majors I can pick from. 

I'll be retiring from the fire department in about 6 years and I want to have a Bachelors before I retire. I have no interest in doing anything related to the fire service once I retire. Ideally, I'd like to be able to do something related to whatever field I major in, but for enough money I'll do whatever. 

My major concerns are income potential, where I live, and a work schedule that allows time off with family. Somewhere on the west coast is ideal for me. Central Cali and Oregon are high on my list. 

I would prefer to stay out of healthcare, and I struggle with math. I have a strong competency in written and verbal communication, and an ability to comprehend complex systems and technical subjects. Graduate school is a possibility, but if I can make a good living without it that would be ideal. 

Here's the list of available majors that they offer. It's long, I know. But, I'd highly appreciate you taking a look and seeing if there's anything you're familiar with that you think would be a great choice for a major/ career. 

Anthropology (BA)
Art History (BA)
Business - Administration (BA)
Business - Communication (BA)
Business - Food Industry Management (BA)
Business - Global Leadership (BA)
Business - Global Logistics Management (BA)
Business - Retail Management (BA)
Business - Sustainability (BA)
Business - Tourism (BA)
Business Data Analytics (BS)
Communication (BS)
Community Advocacy and Social Policy (BA)
Community Health (BS)
Criminology and Criminal Justice (BS)
Educational Studies (BAE)
Electrical Engineering (BSE)
Engineering Management (BSE)
English (BA)
Family & Human Development (BS)
Film - Film & Media Studies (BA)
Geography (BA)
Geography (BS)
Global Health (BA)
Graphic Information Technology (BS)
Health Care Coordination (BS)
Health Education and Health Promotion (BS)
Healthy Lifestyles Coaching (Health Sciences) (BS)
History (BA)
Information Technology (BS)
Integrative Health (BS)
Interdisciplinary Studies (BA)
Interdisciplinary Studies - Organizational Studies (BA)
Internet & Web Development (Applied Science
Justice Studies (BS)
Liberal Studies (BLS)
Management (BS)
Marketing (BS)
Mass Communication and Media Studies (BA)
Nutrition - Food and Nutrition Management (BS)
Nutrition Communication (BS)
Operations Management (Applied Science BAS)
Organizational Leadership (BA)
Philosophy (BA)
Political Science (BA)
Political Science (BS)
Psychology (BA)
Psychology (BS)
Public Service and Public Policy (BS)
Public Service and Public Policy - Emergency Management Homeland Security (BS)
Sociology (BS)
Software Engineering (BS)
Spanish (BA)
Sustainability (BA)
Technical Communication (BS)
Technological Entrepreneurship and Management (BS)
Urban Planning (BSP)


----------



## Sully (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh, almost forgot. Benefits don't concern me much. I'll have a pension and free healthcare care for the rest of my life when I retire, so other than maybe a nice 401K, I don't care about the rest. And I'd prefer not to do anything dirty or terribly physical. I'll have spent 20 years working as a dirty roughneck. Being clean and air conditioned would be a welcome change of pace.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 6, 2016)

Sully comimg from some one who lives in Cali, work here is not great and oberly competitive. The cost of living is outrageous and Oregon or Washington would be a much better place. 

Again coming from some one with work and educational experience and finishing my degree and many certs in a related field,  I would highly suggest something with computers. That way you have an option to work from home possibly, and travel. All my buddies in Info Tech field make a great living and have plenty of time for raising kids.  

Stay away from criminal justice, politics, sociology or psychology fields as they require mass amounts of education and time on the job.

Business management or electrical engineering can provide you with office jobs but may require a lot of time working too.

If I could redo it all, I would shoot for business management with an emphasis in international marketing or something with computers.

If you are dead set on central Cali, i would check out silicone valley and look at all available jobs and the requirements.

I personally am getting into the legal field and would suggest it if its something that interests you. However, I did just recently start taking a pilots course for my license and trying to become a helicopter warrant officer in the army. Something about flying and having a few years of job security is appealing to me haha.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm not dead set on any specific area at this point. I liked the central Cali area when I went out there to visit my sister last year. She lives in the SLO area, and I really enjoyed it a lot. And having family near by would be a plus. The weather was incredible, but you aren't kidding when you talk about the cost of living. It is completely outrageous. 

More than likely I'll end up somewhere like Portland or somewhere in Washington, though. Lower cost of living, better job prospects, few less people. But like I said, not set on anywhere specific, more so just the west coast in general.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 7, 2016)

Urban planning, waste water treatment, sanitation, construction osha safety, public works certifications in supervision or management would be good as well. You can work on getting project management or project coordinator positions.

I would consider using your work experience for something in the private sector. If only there were something to do with fire suppression, arson investigations like private investigators, etc. 

Maybe union companies working on public work sites such as pipe fitters or electricians could use something in relation to osha safety/fire systems. Shit maybe get a info tech degree in drafting and engineering fire systems.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> I would consider using your work experience for something in the private sector. If only there were something to do with fire suppression, arson investigations like private investigators, etc.



There are jobs in the private sector that involve fire investigation, but I have no interest in them, for several reasons. Insurance companies employees a lot of retired firefighters and fire investigators to investigate fires for them. The problem with that job is that they're basically being paid to find reasons why the insurance company shouldn't have to pay a claim. I don't want to spend the second half of my career getting paid to screw the same people that I used to get paid to help. 

I know a few guys that work in that field, and while they do make a really good income, across the board they all hate what they do. 

So, about computers. Can anyone tell me how math intensive a degree involving computers is? I know all computer degrees are different, so is there a degree that requires fewer math classes than others? I feel like I'm generally a pretty intelligent person, but my brain just really struggles with numbers, and always has.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 7, 2016)

Depending on what type of institution you choose, not much math at all. If youbgo to a community college and transfer to a university or just a university you will need to complete general education requirements. If you go to a private Institute it is just what they established for the degree. Every private school is different somewhat. Kaplan, phoenix, national university or Arizona state online are great schools. Computer wise ITT maybe but they are shady.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm looking at Arizona State Online. I found out that Starbucks employees get free tuition to ASU online, and I need a part time job anyway, so it's a pretty good arrangement. I figure I can sling some coffee a couple hours a week and get a free degree at the same time.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 7, 2016)

Starbucks seems to have a good ceo. I think free tuition for the 1st year or full ride if its business related to the company is a great investment in the individual. It allows the people to take pride in what they do and accountability for their company and a possibility to advance within the company. I would say do it bro.

ASU appears to be a bad ass school with a great educational program for what ever discipline is chosen. If i do go into the military that will be the school i will go to for online classes.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Starbucks seems to have a good ceo. I think free tuition for the 1st year or full ride if its business related to the company is a great investment in the individual. It allows the people to take pride in what they do and accountability for their company and a possibility to advance within the company. I would say do it bro.
> 
> ASU appears to be a bad ass school with a great educational program for what ever discipline is chosen. If i do go into the military that will be the school i will go to for online classes.



It's actually even better than that. They provide free tuition at a discounted rate for any employee all the way through to achieving their bachelors degree. They don't limit you to majors that are related to the industry, and there's no obligation to work for the company for any amount of time once you receive your degree. 

It's basically a free 4 year degree. I don't know of any other company that offers anything like that for it's employees. Starbucks has it's issues and detractors, but things like that really show that they're on another level compared to other corporations in this country. For a company to invest hundreds of millions of dollars in it's employees with no guarantee of any return on their investment is a pretty huge. In my mind it sets them apart from most other companies in a massive way.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's a little more info if anyone else is interested in reading about it. 

College Plan | Starbucks Coffee Company


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 7, 2016)

Management will leverage your existing skills, and give you a wide choice of career prospects after you graduate.


----------



## Sully (Jun 7, 2016)

I've thought about Management, but it just seems so....vague. What kind of career path would one go down with just a Management degree? Or maybe the generalized nature of Management and the versatility it provides is what makes the degree desirable?


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2016)

Alot of people looking, but not a lot of guys with input. You don't have to have a degree to have something to add to the conversation guys. Even something as simple as, "If I had it to do all over again I would do this...." could be helpful. I'm open to any advice or information that anyone might contribute. 

And I appreciate the help so far Lycan and Millburn. You've already given me some good ideas that I need to do some more research on. The first one is, what's the difference between an IT degree and a Computer Programming degree? And how do the job opportunities and salaries differ?


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2016)

Correction, what the difference between Information Technology and Software Engineering?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 8, 2016)

Info tech is more network installation, management and using/installing software. Fixing computure hardware issues, etc. You can get certifications that make you a better candidate. Much faster and easier option. Good jobs but very competitive as well. I looked into it as im self taught and had rop/high school courses in coding amd web development. 

Software engineering is pure coding. That is were you work with the big boys debugging and creating vurtual environments. Using certain tyoes of languages such as c++, ios language or even sdk android stuff. I habe a buddy that works with big industry giants safeguarding their infrastructure from cyber attacks. He makes bank and travels a lot. Great paying jobs but hard to come buy unless you network.

These are great firlds to get into as technology is only growing and everythingnis becoming automated. 

Here is one more tip as i am an electrician and into computers too. If you major in computer sciemce and take a few electronic courses you can become a PLC programmable logic control technician. Everything manufacturing runs on PLC machines. Ive worked alomg side these guys and their job is so easy and they make an outrageous amount of money. Private jet flights around the world just to troubleshoot or program a machine in an hour. All expenses paid! 

Just something to think about.

PLC is not hard to learn. Its algebraic function of x and some computer coding. Minor electrical understanding.


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Here is one more tip as i am an electrician and into computers too. If you major in computer sciemce and take a few electronic courses you can become a PLC programmable logic control technician. Everything manufacturing runs on PLC machines. Ive worked alomg side these guys and their job is so easy and they make an outrageous amount of money. Private jet flights around the world just to troubleshoot or program a machine in an hour. All expenses paid! /QUOTE]
> 
> Now that sounds like a fucking winner. I'm sure those jobs are tough to come by as well, though. Either way, that's definitely something to look at.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 8, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I've thought about Management, but it just seems so....vague. What kind of career path would one go down with just a Management degree? Or maybe the generalized nature of Management and the versatility it provides is what makes the degree desirable?



It is precisely the 'vagueness' that gives you options. A highly-focused field works when you have a laser-like view of what you want to do...and if you had such a view, then you wouldn't be asking this question.  I majored in Economics, and that was broad enough to open a variety of doors for me: finance, corporate mergers, urban planning, teaching, restaurant/bar management - all of which I've done.  With Management, every single company that is hiring could use those skills - and I mean EVERY company.

The real question to ask yourself is this: Do you want a specific career in a specific field?  Or do you want to complete bachelor's that will give a you a wide choice of career options.  Your goal should drive your major...not the other way around.

BTW, I've been a College Prof for the last 18 years and chair the Business Dept at our school. I've had this discussion hundreds (thousands?) of times. I also noted that you mentioned you were uncomfortable with math - which means that a Computer Sciences or engineering focus could be difficult.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 8, 2016)

Damn milburn, your new name is professor! I dont have anymore to say but if i ever have questions im going to you.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 8, 2016)

Teaching CPR/ACLS/PALS/NRP classes can be quite lucrative from what I've heard...gotta be renewed every two years...easy money!


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> Teaching CPR/ACLS/PALS/NRP classes can be quite lucrative from what I've heard...gotta be renewed every two years...easy money!



Around here it pays very little and it's also very political. Plus, like I said before, I want to get away from what I do now. 20 years of it has burned me out on emergency services. There's nothing about the industry that holds any interest for me.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 8, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Around here it pays very little and it's also very political. Plus, like I said before, I want to get away from what I do now. 20 years of it has burned me out on emergency services. There's nothing about the industry that holds any interest for me.



well I agree with ya about healthcare, it's a shit show....but an acls class is like 200 bucks...X10 people is 2 grand...start a business and have people teach the classes for you...California has like 20 million people in the place....mad cash bro...just take some business classes on setting up your llc and all the tax b.s.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> well I agree with ya about healthcare, it's a shit show....but an acls class is like 200 bucks...X10 people is 2 grand...start a business and have people teach the classes for you...California has like 20 million people in the place....mad cash bro...just take some business classes on setting up your llc and all the tax b.s.



Does Cali not make you go through an accredited college for those classes? Where I'm at, any class first responder and above has to be taught through a college with a state approved curriculum and overseen by a professor with some sort of minimum degree standard. Surely they don't just let anyone go into business teaching this stuff out there? Isn't California the land of having to get governmental verification for everything?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes only accredited and certified institutions can teach health care. Paramedic and first responder classes are usually taught at certain community colleges or county regional centers. Some ROP and adult schools get certified for classes. Everything is regulated here.

San diego and sacramento are the best places so im told by individuals in the industry/field.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 9, 2016)

Getting back on track though.. you are better off just gettimg an instructor position. It would require a lot of overhead to establish a training center.  

I think milburn is guiding you in the right direction with business management. However with that in mind, my wife just finished her degree and it required math. Statistics, accounting, and calculus.

I know any degree for general education will require you to take a placement test and finish math courses. Certain degrees require extra and business is one of them. 

A good friend of mine just finished his Info. Tech. Degree with an emphasis in networking and he just had remedial math courses.

If milburn teaches here Cali he can speak more on it. I know the private institutions like ITT, wyotech, etc are easy and dont really do math but thise degrees dont really hold value.

Idea.. download ASU catalog and it will break down all the required courses for the different degrees. Beside those main major courses you just need to complete the general education.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know if your set on the degree path but I would think central Cali on the ocean could present some other avenues. You could take maritime courses ,study up on all the local and fed fishing rules , and study up on fishing in the area so that by the time you retire you know everything there is to know about charter fishing , its cost of operation, rules and regs for the area and just buy a boat and start chartering out when you retire. I realise boats can be expensive but if you look and pinch pennies you can find a used unit at a fair affordable price for a small set up.

I couldn't imagine a more flexible laid back retirement than getting paid to go fishing......and hell if the fish don't sell get some hookers and take high end clients out to international waters where it legal....lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 9, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Does Cali not make you go through an accredited college for those classes? Where I'm at, any class first responder and above has to be taught through a college with a state approved curriculum and overseen by a professor with some sort of minimum degree standard. Surely they don't just let anyone go into business teaching this stuff out there? Isn't California the land of having to get governmental verification for everything?



what? no dude...we are talking cpr and advanced cpr...are you really a firefighter? You should know this.....my mom is certified to teach cpr and she is a school teacher, never done cpr before in her life lol...anybody can do it, it's not hard to get cetified


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 9, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> what? no dude...we are talking cpr and advanced cpr...are you really a firefighter? You should know this.....my mom is certified to teach cpr and she is a school teacher, never done cpr before in her life lol...anybody can do it, it's not hard to get cetified



Oh cpr courses just require a person to be certified in a trainer course from what i remember. Whike in the IBEW i was certified by one of our IBEW / NECA JATC instructors who was a nobody. I mean for a side job maybe but red cross, rop and adult schools offer it 24/7. Better with OSHA safety intructor and contracting out with big firms to train new hires. Then utilize the cpr trainer cert. 

If you do consider the fishing thing i have a buddy who does it here in San Diego. He is still working as a paramedic and charters as a side hustle. He said buying a boat from florida and having it shipped here is cheaper than finding one on the west coast. Its seasonal as most good paying fishing trips are the ones for yellow fin tuna but you will get those that like bottom fishing on the rocks for cod. 

Still need to get your commercial fishing vessel license so you can have more than 6 passengers. 

Fishing doesnt require a degree. Maybe a side hustle while going to school.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> what? no dude...we are talking cpr and advanced cpr...are you really a firefighter? You should know this.....my mom is certified to teach cpr and she is a school teacher, never done cpr before in her life lol...anybody can do it, it's not hard to get cetified



Didn't know you were talking about CPR. Thought u were talking about EMT courses. All of our training is done in house at my department. Our training officer puts in the CPR video once a year, we take a written test and we're done. I don't have a clue how CPR training is done outside of my department. I never had a reason to care, honestly.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2016)

aon1 said:


> I don't know if your set on the degree path but I would think central Cali on the ocean could present some other avenues. You could take maritime courses ,study up on all the local and fed fishing rules , and study up on fishing in the area so that by the time you retire you know everything there is to know about charter fishing , its cost of operation, rules and regs for the area and just buy a boat and start chartering out when you retire. I realise boats can be expensive but if you look and pinch pennies you can find a used unit at a fair affordable price for a small set up.
> 
> I couldn't imagine a more flexible laid back retirement than getting paid to go fishing......and hell if the fish don't sell get some hookers and take high end clients out to international waters where it legal....lol



Fishing holds absolutely no appeal for me. I really don't enjoy doing it, and I don't wanna spend the rest of my life stinking like fish. I think it might be interesting to go tuna fishing once, just to say I did it, but past that I couldn't care less about it. 

I should be a little more clear about something. I'll only be 42 when I'm eligible to retire from the FD. I plan on starting a second career, not sitting back and relaxing. I want to get a degree so I can find a career that will increase my annual income to the point that I can enjoy a higher quality of life and a higher standard of living that has been just out of my reach since I started this job. I'm not looking for some laid back ride into the sunset.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Getting back on track though.. you are better off just gettimg an instructor position. It would require a lot of overhead to establish a training center.
> 
> I think milburn is guiding you in the right direction with business management. However with that in mind, my wife just finished her degree and it required math. Statistics, accounting, and calculus.
> 
> ...



Statistics and accounting I can do. I took 2 years of accounting in high school, wasn't a problem. The issue is higher mathematics classes like calculus. In high school I went as high as Pre Cal, but I struggled with it. Even with significant studying and effort on my part I was only able to squeak out a C.

I definitely have more of a language and writing kind of brain. Also history and geography. I excel at those topics without even trying. Whatever math I have to do, I'm sure I can muddle my way through it, I just don't want to try to go down a path that's extremely math heavy, like engineering.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Idea.. download ASU catalog and it will break down all the required courses for the different degrees. Beside those main major courses you just need to complete the general education.



I actually just did that last night. Slowly working my way through a couple of them. Hopefully it'll be a slow day for runs and I can get some reading done.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 10, 2016)

An accounting degree really doesn't need more than algebra.... and if you got with the right company it can be done mostly from home...and again with the right company would pay really well for a at home flexible schedule


----------



## aon1 (Jun 10, 2016)

The reason I bring up the above I have the courses for this partially complete before life happened and have been considering going back and finishing the degree.....I discussed this with my accountant and she explained it like this as long as we have any form of government at all there's going to be paperwork and a demand for accounting......a person that takes pride in there work and does only quality work will have no problem making a very good living from a home office......if I wanted to she said I could make a fair enough living just tax season if I wanted to do the tax season side of it with the right company

Just for example I'm an average guy and I pay her 5-600 each year just for my return and it takes 30-60 min to do


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I definitely have more of a language and writing kind of brain. Also history and geography. I excel at those topics without even trying. Whatever math I have to do, I'm sure I can muddle my way through it, I just don't want to try to go down a path that's extremely math heavy, like engineering.



If those are your strengths, you might want to consider some type of Communications degree.  You could branch off into web development, marketing communications, sports journalism, radio copy writing, employee manual production for an HR office, etc...


----------



## johnsnow (Jun 10, 2016)

/////


----------



## c7469616 (Jun 10, 2016)

///////////////////


----------



## phongheo2016 (Jun 10, 2016)

//////////////////


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 10, 2016)

OK here's my worthless opinion but I don't care your getting it anyway. Its gonna be based on my experiences but there is a point to it. I know when I went to college ,although it was driven by sports, two of the most interesting fields or classes to me that I took were the psych and criminology courses. I was always interested in how the human brain works and why people act the way they do and both of those classes dipped into that world for sure. 

    After I pulled my head out of my ass coming out of college and a quick stop in the military I realized I wasn't what I thought but I actually landed a job that paid me very well for about 15 yrs. I stayed with that job even though I hated it because it allowed me to give my family what they needed and wanted. Now its later in my life and I realize I did what I had to do but I was miserable. If I was in your situation I would definitely not go for the money and do something that I enjoyed everyday. 

    My interests obviously aren't yours but I just used them as examples of what I would do if given the chance to do something different. They can have the criminology shit as over the years I've seen just how bad LE has lost their way but I'd give my left nut to sit and help people get over their issues everyday. To me that would be the most rewarding thing ever.  IMO at your stage in life happiness should be the only thing your looking for. Something that stimulates and rewards you on a daily basis. Good luck bro!!!! ....AR....


----------



## Sully (Jun 10, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> OK here's my worthless opinion but I don't care your getting it anyway. Its gonna be based on my experiences but there is a point to it. I know when I went to college ,although it was driven by sports, two of the most interesting fields or classes to me that I took were the psych and criminology courses. I was always interested in how the human brain works and why people act the way they do and both of those classes dipped into that world for sure.
> 
> After I pulled my head out of my ass coming out of college and a quick stop in the military I realized I wasn't what I thought but I actually landed a job that paid me very well for about 15 yrs. I stayed with that job even though I hated it because it allowed me to give my family what they needed and wanted. Now its later in my life and I realize I did what I had to do but I was miserable. If I was in your situation I would definitely not go for the money and do something that I enjoyed everyday.
> 
> My interests obviously aren't yours but I just used them as examples of what I would do if given the chance to do something different. They can have the criminology shit as over the years I've seen just how bad LE has lost their way but I'd give my left nut to sit and help people get over their issues everyday. To me that would be the most rewarding thing ever.  IMO at your stage in life happiness should be the only thing your looking for. Something that stimulates and rewards you on a daily basis. Good luck bro!!!! ....AR....



Nothing worthless about your opinion bro. Every little bit of info and insight helps. Life experience is just as valuable as time spent in academic institutions, at least IMO it is. 

And I agree about criminology. I wouldn't go into a career involving LE no matter how much they paid me. I've dealt with some of that through my current career, and I want to stay as far away from it as possible.


----------



## Sully (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to get this discussion going again. I've been looking into the business degree and doing some research on possible career paths, and I need a little more real world information on what different job titles actually mean. I found a partial list of different potential job titles related to a business degree, and if anyone can help to clarify what some of these different titles actually mean as it relates to what one might actually do on a daily or annual basis, that would be fantastic. 

Here's a picture of the job titles I found. Feel free to comment on anything you know about any of them.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd like to see this thread really get some input, I'm sure as many people that look through the board there's a lot more very useful info on the subject if just a portion of the traffic would start posting.....


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 19, 2016)

OK, one issue you have to get clear is this:

*Degree Titles Do Not Equate to Job Titles*

(Say that three times. Let it sink it)

Now, as a *GENERAL* rule, anything that uses the word "analyst" is code for "using math and statistics to analyze data to drive decision making.*   For instance, an Analyst may research and conclude that Locations A, B, and G of a company should be shut down because their revenues don't cover their expenses...or they may decide that the company needs to expand in the Latino community based on hard data showing an actual interest in the product.  An _IT _ analyist is looking at the efficiency of the computer systems within the company.

Business Development is akin to Marketing: it is the question of how to increase market share or sales.  It may be looking at new product line development, or breaking into new geographic or demographic markets. It might also entail working with other businesses in the field to leverage each others strengths.

Business Operations usually refers to Managing inside procedures (can the factory be more efficient? Should customer service be talking to sales or shipping before creating a policy?  Should we work 4 days round the clock, or 7 days with one shift each?)

Based on that whole list you posted, they ALL fall into one of these three categories.


----------



## Sully (Jun 20, 2016)

MilburnCreek said:


> OK, one issue you have to get clear is this:
> 
> *Degree Titles Do Not Equate to Job Titles*
> 
> (Say that three times. Let it sink it)



Gotcha Mill. That wasn't where my thinking was going, but I appreciate the direction. I was just investigating possible career paths with a business degree, and those were some of the titles that came up. I just needed some idea of what differentiates one from the other. 

And your answer was exactly what I was looking for. Thanx again. I'll have more questions soon.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 29, 2016)

I think all those business titles translate into "we need a honest, educated, but not too educated white male to manage a bunch of poorly paid idiots" lol


----------



## Sully (Jun 30, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> I think all those business titles translate into "we need a honest, educated, but not too educated white male to manage a bunch of poorly paid idiots" lol



Apparently it's right up my alley then. I'm white, male, honest, not too educated, and I've spent 20 years working with poorly paid idiots. Maybe it's meant to be.


----------



## aon1 (Jun 30, 2016)

humpthebobcat said:


> I think all those business titles translate into "we need a honest, educated, but not too educated white male to manage a bunch of poorly paid idiots" lol



Keep in mind that method of doing things is exactly why the world,especialy the us, is in the shity shape its in ......but by all mean full steam ahead with a failed direction......lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Sully (Jul 4, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Bump



Somebody hack your account or were you just really bored tonight, Magnus?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 4, 2016)

Lol,  I got sick of the front page full of spam not realizing it was already removed.


----------



## Sully (Jul 4, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I got sick of the front page full of spam not realizing it was already removed.



Ha, gotcha. I was starting to wonder.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 4, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Ha, gotcha. I was starting to wonder.


Maybe a little to much of grandpa's cough medicine on the 4th


----------



## Sully (Jul 4, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Maybe a little to much of grandpa's cough medicine on the 4th



We've all been there. While you're here, any input on the thread topic? Every little bit helps.


----------



## aon1 (Jul 4, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Keep in mind that method of doing things is exactly why the world,especialy the us, is in the shity shape its in ......but by all mean full steam ahead with a failed direction......lol



Just to be clear I was referring to the under intelligent educated blind leading the uneducated blind....had no implication toward you Sully...you strike me as an intelligent guy......anyway have you found a direction your leaning on this yet?


----------



## Sully (Jul 5, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Just to be clear I was referring to the under intelligent educated blind leading the uneducated blind....had no implication toward you Sully...you strike me as an intelligent guy......anyway have you found a direction your leaning on this yet?


 
I got a buddy. It never occurred to me to take an offense. I undertood the situation you were referring to completely. 

At the moment I'm leaning toward either some sort of Business degree or Management degree. They have a few different options for each, so I need to do some reading. I don't qualify to be admitted to their Business degree program, so I'll have to wait until I speak with someone at Admissions to really sort out my options. In the mean time I'm still doing some general research on career goals and options to see if I can find a niche that I fit into. 

It probably won't be until later this year or early next year before I enroll, so there's still plenty of time for more research until then. The whole situation is extremely fluid, so I'm exploring as many different options and directions as I possibly can. 

By the way, I greatly appreciate everyone's input so far. Even if you don't feel like you contributed anything useful, I promise you that something helpful was taken from it. Even if it was only "don't be like that guy!" Just kidding. Thanx again guys.


----------



## aon1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Sully (Mar 3, 2017)

Bumping this thread. It's almost time for me to make a decision. I'll likely be starting classes sometime in the next 6 months, so I've really got to start narrowing things down. 

Here's my current question. Is a Bachelor's Degree in business worth anything by itself, or does one really need to continue on get their MBA? I'm not completely opposed to working on my MBA after I have my Bachelor's while I'm working somewhere. I just don't want to get out of school with a bachelors in business and find out that to make a decent living everyone expects you to have an MBA before they'll even talk to you. 

Any insight or guidance anyone?


----------



## custom creation (Mar 3, 2017)

You can't go wrong with a degree in business admin. Being a fireman, people know you are already discipline. Get a degree in BA and get into production supervision. Big factories are paying well, including another pension and 401 k. Many will purchase your stocks every month if you are salary. Just sit in an office and be a role model


----------

